# Ca y est !!!!



## Caddie Rider (16 Juillet 2005)

j'ai achete aujourd hui mon Powerbook 12"... Donc maintenant je me retrouve avec un iMac tournesol et un powerbook !!! 

Trop trop trop coool 

 Mon powerbook


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> j'ai achete aujourd hui mon Powerbook 12"... Donc maintenant je me retrouve avec un iMac tournesol et un powerbook !!!
> 
> Trop trop trop coool
> 
> Mon powerbook


Ah qu'il est beau !   
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que autant toi t'avais l'air de l'attendre... autant ton bureau à l'air...surpris !   
Allez on range tout ça !


----------



## MacMadam (16 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> j'ai achete aujourd hui mon Powerbook 12"... Donc maintenant je me retrouve avec un iMac tournesol et un powerbook !!!
> 
> Trop trop trop coool
> 
> Mon powerbook



Salut et félicitations ! Alors, c'est quoi, le prochain ?


----------



## jean-lou (16 Juillet 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Salut et félicitations ! Alors, c'est quoi, le prochain ?



Oh ben un G5 2,7, tout simplement lol 

JEanlOu


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Roooh mon rêve . Content pour toi


----------



## laurent1 (16 Juillet 2005)

Bienvenu dans l'ultraportable!! tu verras tu le regretteras pas... Le mien je l'emmène partout! C'est une super machine!!


----------



## meldon (16 Juillet 2005)

Ficelles de caleçon!


----------



## chupastar (17 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ficelles de caleçon!


----------



## jean-lou (17 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

>



pareil, j'ai cherché un peu, mais je vois pas du tout le rapport, mystère ;D

JEanlOu


----------



## MiB42 (17 Juillet 2005)

Rha la la ...

ficelles de caleçon -> félicitations


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Euh ficelle de calecon c pas pour dire sa finesse du powerbook ?


----------



## jean-lou (17 Juillet 2005)

MiB42 a dit:
			
		

> Rha la la ...
> 
> ficelles de caleçon -> félicitations



de plus en plus curieux,      
JEanlOu


----------



## meldon (17 Juillet 2005)

MiB42 a dit:
			
		

> Rha la la ...
> 
> ficelles de caleçon -> félicitations



 c'est pourtant connu par chez moi hihi


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

Merci... en tout cas c'est vraiment de la ballleuuuh. c'est vrai que mon bureau ne s'attendais pas a le voir arriver.. 

toujours est-il que le pauvre iMac voit son activité baisser... 

Sinon, quel plaisir de tout reinstaller..


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi tu t'es achete un powerbook ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

J'avais envie d'avoir un portable... Mon iMac est genial mais je vais avoir besoin d'un portabl pour l uni et mes deplacements... Donc en fin de compte cette machine me va parfaitement.. d'autant plus qu'elle est superbe


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi ça y est, je suis allé le cherche au magasin mon iBook 12"', depuis le temps que j'attrendais ça, je suis dessus depuis deux heures, et je suis aux anges :love:`
c'est magnifique, bien conçu, peu encombrant, et PSX reste OSX, en mieux avec tiger
bref j'ai plus qu"'à mettre du w<ifi chez moi et ce sera paaaarfait !!


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bref j'ai plus qu"'à mettre du wifi chez moi et ce sera paaaarfait !!


Non ce sera jamais parfait... et c'est ça qui est bien !


----------



## hunjord (19 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> j'ai achete aujourd hui mon Powerbook 12"... Donc maintenant je me retrouve avec un iMac tournesol et un powerbook !!!
> 
> Trop trop trop coool
> 
> Mon powerbook



Il est trop classe !!! 
Etrangement il ressemble au mien :rateau:
Félicitations, comme j'ai pu le lire plus haut, il faudra un peu ranger le bureau et mettre les docs apple dans une pochette 
Autrement, Airport?Superdrive?


----------



## tedy (19 Juillet 2005)

Le mien arrive d'ici 2 à 3 jours...

Je sent que ça va être long :hein:


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

ms arrètez avec l'etat de mon bureau   il est pas si terrible que ca na ? ahahahahahahaha


Sinon oui Superdrive, mais pas airport. C'est pas l'envie qui manque mais plutot la raison qui m'incite a ne pas mettre un reseau.


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> ms arrètez avec l'etat de mon bureau   il est pas si terrible que ca na ? ahahahahahahaha


Le plus beau des bijoux mérite le plus beau des écrins...


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai le mien depuis un an et demi et je ne m'en lasse pas...

D'ailleurs c'est ma machine principale. Je pensais pas qu'une petite bécane comme ça puisse remplacer une machine de bureau. et bien si !

Equipé d'un disque dur externe, un deuxième écran (vive le dual screen), clavier, souris et support iCurve, c'est de la bombe !!!!

exemple du bureau


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

Exellent ! J'adore le petit slot pour poser le powerbook... trop classe  


Mais je suis bien trop attaché à mon iMac. C'est pour moi la plus belle machine qu'apple ait contruit.. 

Ce week end je prends le train je vais pouvoir l'utiliser...


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai le mien depuis un an et demi et je ne m'en lasse pas...
> 
> 
> exemple du bureau


Pose un Brevet, belle organisation autour du powerbook!


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

Voila des nouvelles images de mon powerbook et de mon bureau (rangé !) 

PowerBook & iMac 

PoowerBook tout seul


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Voila des nouvelles images de mon powerbook et de mon bureau (rangé !)
> 
> PowerBook & iMac
> 
> PoowerBook tout seul


Ah ben voilà !   
Bon maintenant pour le photo-style, t'aurais du les allumer tous les deux !   
Mais c'est joli quand même !  :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

okay okay... atends 2 sec...

Et voila !!!


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> okay okay... atends 2 sec...
> 
> Et voila !!!



IMPEC !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> okay okay... atends 2 sec...
> 
> Et voila !!!


Parfait,
je suis a cours de points de reput', mais demain t'y as droit !


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

hahaha merci je suis prie qu'un gamin devant ses cadeaux a noel... je trip tout le temps sur ce powerbook... pauvre iMac...


----------



## Yip (20 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Voila des nouvelles images de mon powerbook et de mon bureau (rangé !)
> 
> 
> PoowerBook tout seul





Ben il est pas tout seul, il a un iPod comme voisin !   






12" POWAAAAAAAAAH !!!!!


----------



## Mulholland Max (22 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> PoowerBook tout seul


T'aurais pas 10 euros à me dépanner stp?
Sinon, ca veut dire quoi ficelle de calecon?


----------



## Yip (22 Juillet 2005)

Mulholland Max a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ca veut dire quoi ficelle de calecon?




La réponse ici


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Juillet 2005)

Mulholland Max a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas 10 euros à me dépanner stp?
> Sinon, ca veut dire quoi ficelle de calecon?


 
c'est quoi les Euros ????? Je connais po...


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu t'es achete un powerbook ?


Pour craner pardi, et toi, pourquoi as tu un mac ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour rendre jaloux tous mes potes ?!! MOUAHAHAH et le pire c'est que ca marche !


----------

